# Colorado Springs Support Group



## Neo28 (Mar 31, 2015)

If anyone is every interested in starting a SA support group in Colorado Springs, let me know. I have never been able to find one here and I've been looking for years.


----------



## Bre1491 (May 28, 2012)

I live in Loveland so a bit too far away, but you might contact Gregab. He just moved to the Springs recently.


----------



## radiation (Jul 20, 2014)

I live in Denver


----------



## Gregsab (Nov 23, 2009)

hihi


----------



## Neo28 (Mar 31, 2015)

Isn't there a support group Denver already? Have you gone to that one? If so, what was that like?


----------



## Ravenpuff87 (Dec 26, 2016)

I know this post is a year old but I'm in Fountain. I've been living in CO for 4 years and I still don't know the area all the well because of anxiety issues. A CO support group might help.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

^ I'm not near Fountain or the Springs but trust me, I've been here for all of my life and still don't know Colorado well.

I am not the person to ask for directions. I prefer to stay inside.


----------

